
Dropbox getting it right. Google getting it really wrong.  - mrkmcknz
https://twitter.com/#!/ClareSutcliffe/status/195078069680218114/photo/1/large
======
Aissen
Arg, it just disappeared ! Anyone made a copy ?

~~~
mrkmcknz
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57420551-93/who-owns-
your-f...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57420551-93/who-owns-your-files-
on-google-drive/)

This explains it pretty clear.

